
Mad Enterprise - lgclrd
https://blog.needprogrammer.com/index.php/2015/11/21/mad-enterprise/
======
muxlab
Well done Sir. I've worked as a back office software developer for a large
corp for the past 4 years. My role specifically involves working directly with
2 external consulting companies. We have numerous BAs, PMs, Specialists and
Directors.... the companies doing the work seem to have minimal technical
staff and limited managerial guidance. In short, the developers often appear
overworked, stressed and kinda in "don't give a fuck" territory. I have no
idea why this is the case...I can't say that you're right - but you raise a
valid point.

------
mynmyn
My first job out of university I worked for a major telco. If I was tasked
with changing a piece of code: I had to write an impact analysis document to
be reviewed, followed up by a technical design, unit test documentation and
then finally I meticulously made code changes. Easily - 3-4 levels of
management "signalling" my work. Not sure it really matters in the long run -
corporate structure is key...to a successful corporation.

~~~
mmac
This. Multi-billion/million dollar corporations don't "move fast and break
things". They have an extremely solid managerial and organizational structure
which keeps things afloat. OP is either disgruntled or unaware of how large
companies work.

~~~
lgclrd
That's the entire point - large organizations are inherently broke. Read the
article.

~~~
mmac
"large organizations are inherently broke" \- you don't grow to be a 30BN/YR
company by being inherently broke.

